# Unmixing Layers - Spectralayers 8, RX 8, Melodyne or other?



## Blueserman (Sep 10, 2021)

Hello,
as a Cubase 11 Pro power user I started to love the included SpectraLayers One which is able to unmix the vocals.
Now I'd like to go more indepth and buy a tool that lets me *unmix other instruments* also.
My idea is to listen to the instruments of my favorite recordings individually so I can learn to program more realistic drums, bass and horn sections.

*Questions:*
1) I found Steinberg *SpectraLayers 8*, Izotope *RX8* and *Melodyne 5* which seem to be able to do this. (I am not 100% sure about Melodyne). Are there other options you know / recommend?
2) What are your software *recommendations for my specific task*?

If you happen to know (but I will find out when demoing the tool of my choice):
3) Which instruments can be separated to individual tracks: Vocals, Drums, Bass, Guitars (all or individual?), keys, horn section (individual instruments?)
4) How is the integration in Cubase? I read in forums that RX is not well integrated.

Thank you,
Andi


----------



## colony nofi (Sep 10, 2021)

I use RX8 at work, but it certainly doesn't distinguish between different types of harmonic instrument outside of vocals and bass. I have not tried spectalayers 8 or Melodyne 5 - they're just not part of my particular workflow.

RX8 for me works just fine with nuendo. Its not a plugin as such - and as soon as you get your head around that, its cool. You might just need to experiment to figure out a workflow that is cool for you. (Either using the standalone software, or process plugins... or...)

Spectralayers - as far as I know - has more options when it comes to stripping things apart. Everyone I've spoken to who uses it does different things with it. Its integration with cubase will make you happy. Not cheap - but cheaper than RX Pro. $450 odd from memory. They have a trial license - I'd give it a go.

And we all wait to see how things might procede for better integration of Melodyne into Cubase workflows....


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 10, 2021)

Did you have a look at Deep audio?








Audio Manipulation, Editing & Fixing Software - RipX DeepAudio


Audio Manipulation & Editing Software. Isolate vocals and other instruments. Fix tuning & noise. Audioshop tools for deep-editing audio. Includes DeepRemix and DeepCreate.




hitnmix.com





I haven't tried it, but it looks rather impressive judging by the video's I've seen.


----------



## macmac (Sep 10, 2021)

Regroover will separate drums, but I don’t know how well it could do other instruments / melodies, if at all. Is often on sale around on the net.






Accusonus - Audio and Video Editing Software For Creators


Easily clean-up your audio tracks. Add engaging sound effects & background music. Modify your voice with efficient sound design. Increase your content's production value with modern technology. Join accusonus - we democratize content creation




accusonus.com


----------



## Blueserman (Sep 11, 2021)

The extremely quick (within minutes) and friendly support from Melodyne told me that this is not what *Melodyne* is made for or capable of.

Thank you @colony nofi for your helpful reply! So RX8 is out of the equation for me. EDIT: Actually RX Standard and Advanced CAN create 4 separate stems ("Music Rebalance").

Thank you @R. Soul I never heard of that one, will take a look and reply here.

Thank you @macmac I never heard of that one either, will take a look and reply here.


----------



## MisteR (Oct 21, 2021)

I’ve been looking at these tools recently. 

Acon digital has a remix thingy in Acoustica Premium edition. I got some usable results using the free demo: 








Acoustica | Digital Audio Editor


Acoustica is a comprehensive digital audio editor for editing, recording, restoration and mastering.




acondigital.com





I’m also looking at Unmix Drums which is on sale right now. 

I believe both use AI to do their thing.


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Oct 24, 2021)

When recording concerts, of course, all microphones hear everything a little bit. Furthermore, at classical concerts you should not get too close to the instruments, because the sound usually develops at a certain distance. That's where the new software tools are welcome, of course. One is glad for every dB that one gains.
I have tried RX9, Acoustica and Spectralayers 8. Spectralayers is the software that does the job best (with the least artifacts) and at the same time can distinguish the most different instruments.
So much for my experience.
Beat

By the way, if you have RX5,6,7,8, you can redeem a crossing-price if you buy Spectralayers (199 EUR instead of 299 EUR). There are other software with which you can get this price.


----------



## Sub3OneDay (Oct 24, 2021)

I’ve not tried it yet but always wondered if I could use spectralayers to isolate the dialogue track of audio from a video file - thereby removing the soundtrack/music and creating an un-scored sequence I can re-score for practise.
Might try that one day when I get a chance.


----------



## Blueserman (Jun 23, 2022)

Hier noch ein Vergleich der 3 (kostenpflichtigen) Top-Tools RX, SpectraLyaers & Deep ReMix:








Four Of The Best Stem Separation Tools


We review four of the best stem separation tools and focus on which is the best for DJs and live remix performances. Want to isolate a vocal track? Want




www.attackmagazine.com


----------

